# Slipper Orchid Symposium/ AOS Meeting



## mormodes (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone know what speaker line up is for the Symposium in Oct/Nov? Yes, it's probably too soon to tell. But any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## orchidmaven (Aug 28, 2018)

https://aosmembersmeeting.com/speakers/


----------

